# Some questions for all the show people/breeders out there



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

What do you think of this boy?

View attachment 7423


View attachment 7422



When it comes to showing your chis, do you do it yourself or do you hire a handler to do it for you?

If you do it yourself, what kind of vehicle do you use to transport them to shows? 


PS Sorry I haven't posted lately. I've been busy with life. Hope all is well with everyone. :daisy:


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I do neither but have developed a fascination with it and have been schooling myself and trying to just be educated.

He is precious! I'd need to see more photos (and you do need someone who knows worlds beyond what I know!) but his eyes really bother me. His head shape is a bit extreme and I might wonder if he is hydrocephalic just based on these photos alone.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

All I see is a cute puppy! Sorry I am no help at all!


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> I do neither but have developed a fascination with it and have been schooling myself and trying to just be educated.
> 
> He is precious! I'd need to see more photos (and you do need someone who knows worlds beyond what I know!) but his eyes really bother me. His head shape is a bit extreme and I might wonder if he is hydrocephalic just based on these photos alone.


Here's another pic of him:

View attachment 7424


It states that he is an extreme apple head. Does that make a difference?

BTW here are pics of his sire and dam (both have their championship). Sorry the pics are so small...

Dam:
View attachment 7425


Sire:
View attachment 7426




Huly said:


> All I see is a cute puppy! Sorry I am no help at all!


Hahaha! That's okay. I see a cute puppy too!


----------



## khinds (Jun 6, 2012)

nothing to do with showing......but......what a gorgeous little one.......so cute x


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh!! That picture is MUCH better!

He is a sweetheart!

His dam and sire are LOVELY!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I don't know about showing, but he is adorable! He had very nice looking parents.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Same here! Don't know anything about showing, but boy - talk about making your heart melt!!


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

khinds said:


> nothing to do with showing......but......what a gorgeous little one.......so cute x


I agree. He is gorgeous, isn't he? 



jesuschick said:


> Oh!! That picture is MUCH better!


Oh good. I was hoping you'd say that. 




Angel1210 said:


> Same here! Don't know anything about showing, but boy - talk about making your heart melt!!


I know what you mean.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Wow, he is stunning and so are his parents! Sorry, I know nothing about showing. I just had to comment because he is so gorgeous!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

i dont have ant breeder/show info but i can say he is adorable! lol x


----------



## chi_lady (Oct 13, 2011)

i don't like the first photos you posted his eyes look a bit funny to me but could just be the photos?
the 2nd photo you posted he looks nice, i would want bigger ears really and whats a extreme apple head? that he is over done? some times the reason they are overdone is because they have hydro.... i would get the breeder to send you some better photos of him stacked ect what is his mouth like? does he have both balls? 

i handle my own dogs, over here its not really a done thing to have a handler. If you do it your self it means more when you win. i transport them in plastic cat boxes to shows in our normal car lol dont need a van or anything.


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

Wow he is a handsome boy.


----------



## Mona Lisa's Smile (Mar 16, 2012)

Is he being sold as a show prospect? It seems so many things can go wrong with a growing pup and a lot of breeders don't know until the pup reaches 6 months old if he/she will be a good show dog. 

But for me, I just do it for fun. My breeder is letting me show Mona Lisa just for fun and I will not breed her because of her size. She may not be perfect, but I'm having a blast - and she took her class in her first two shows!!!


I used to show my maltese (Ava) - now THAT grooming was constant and so many products were needed!!!!!!!! I had a grooming table and a bag with all her products with me!!! She needed to be bathed before each show....and we had entered 3 and 4 day weekend shows!! OMG...and I never could get those double top knots just right!! grrrrrr...

So far with Mona Lisa - I haven't really needed much. The dog, a show lead, a comb and some bait for the ring (yummy treats or a squeaky toy)....
I put her in her stroller and off we go. ....oh, I do take my show chair - it's nice to have a place to sit down of all the other chairs are taken.

That pup is beautiful!!!!!!! Talk with the breeder about him. She should be able to tell you if his bite is looking good and his top line is straight, etc.

You might get more points with a professional handler, but for me, being in the ring is half the fun!! 

Good luck!!


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

chi_lady said:


> i don't like the first photos you posted his eyes look a bit funny to me but could just be the photos?
> the 2nd photo you posted he looks nice, i would want bigger ears really and whats a extreme apple head? that he is over done? some times the reason they are overdone is because they have hydro.... i would get the breeder to send you some better photos of him stacked ect what is his mouth like? does he have both balls?
> 
> i handle my own dogs, over here its not really a done thing to have a handler. If you do it your self it means more when you win. i transport them in plastic cat boxes to shows in our normal car lol dont need a van or anything.


I'm not sure what it is. I was hoping someone on here would know. 

As for his balls, I don't know. I never contacted the breeder.



Mona Lisa's Smile said:


> Is he being sold as a show prospect? It seems so many things can go wrong with a growing pup and a lot of breeders don't know until the pup reaches 6 months old if he/she will be a good show dog.
> 
> But for me, I just do it for fun. My breeder is letting me show Mona Lisa just for fun and I will not breed her because of her size. She may not be perfect, but I'm having a blast - and she took her class in her first two shows!!!
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if he's being sold as a show prospect, but he is listed as show potential. 

I never thought about bringing my own chair to shows. That's a great idea! 

Thanks for your help. 

PS Congrats to you and Mona Lisa!


----------



## chi_lady (Oct 13, 2011)

Hydrocephalus is Pets


----------



## Kurukulla (Sep 26, 2011)

How old is he? He looks about 6 or 7 weeks to me (pigment not filled in, small ears etc).

Never heard of an extreme apple head, and exhibitors don't really use the term apple it's either a good head or a bit plain normally.

I agree with Louise though, he doesn't look hydro but it is always something to be wary of in buying a puppy, heads mature with age do you don't want an overly large head as a baby.. Saying that I think his head looks normal.

The breeder should be stacking him by now, ask for a stacked photo and then you can assess from there. I would assume they show if his dam has her championship. You want to ask what the pups bite is (you want scissor.. Level is acceptable in the us but mouths move about and scissor is better), ask if his trsticles have descended (unlikely at his age) and what his movement is looking like. Get a pic of him free standing as well as it'll give you a far better picture than of them stacked as when you stack them we manipulate them to hide their faults!! 

He looks nice for a newbie though but puppies can and do go off. He will have a fault, all dogs do you just need to be aware of that.

Also you'll get more respect from finishing your dog
Yourself over there. Handling is rarely done in the Uk so we all handle out own or occasionally well get a friend to handle if we're juggling dogs.


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

He's 10 weeks now. I'm not sure how old he was in the pics. 

Thanks for the info. I certainly appreciate it.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Are you getting him?


----------



## Mydaddysjag (Feb 8, 2012)

If it helps you at all, the sire is Winsome Ringmaster at Jilan Dam is Winsome Peaches and Cream. Winsome Chihuahuas is a Woman named Colleen Comber, she does have a facebook if you wanted to take a peek at her dogs. Shes a fairly well known show breeder in the California area. I actually have a girl she bred.


----------



## Petit Chihuahuas (Sep 5, 2012)

It is hard to assess a show potential at that age, but his eyes do seem a little wide set. Always better to wait a few weeks if possible and see the dog in person. Either way he is very cute!


----------

